# animal park



## neawelly (Feb 22, 2012)

What is the differance in the San Diego Zoo and the San Diego Wild Animal Park? Which one of these parks is better for a 2year old (stroller will be in tow)? I want to go to both on our trip, but i think that will be too much for our son... we will be in southern ca for 6 days. Our 1st stop is disneyland, then we will travel to san diego and go to some of the attractions down there... im debating between Sea World, San Diego Zoo and the San Diego Wild Animal Park... What are your thoughts?
__________________________________
market samurai ~ marketsamurai ~ marketsamurai.com


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

The Zoo is the best in the world. Also very big. Walking will take you at least a day. Do the bus ride and see almost everything. The wild animal park is more of a jeep type safari over a lot of ground. I grew up in San Diego and the Zoo was always a destination for the summer, especialy when relatives came to town. Even with a stroller in tow, I'd choose the Zoo. I haven't been to Sea World since 1978 (or so) , not sure what it's like anymore. I'm sure they are all pretty pricey. You may be able to find a discount package on the internet. Have a blast.


----------

